# Weighing Mini Goats? - ?? Update



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a chart to use weighing mini goats? The chart on Fiasco Farms says it does not work for minis like my Nigerians.

I need to weigh my four goats, but I don't have a bathroom scale, and while I could buy one, I certainly could not pick them up and stand on it to see what they weigh. (Maybe Rudy)

Any tips? I need to get their weights; so far I've been estimating.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

Do you have a tape measure? And a calculator?

Measure girth, around their chest, just behind the front legs, write that number down.
Measure length, from shoulder point to hip point, write that down too.

Now use the calculator and do this : Girth X Girth X Length and divide by 300.

This will give you a nearly accurate weight, I've done this and compared the number with the weights done on a hanging scale and the "math" has been just a pound or 2 under the scale weight.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

Thanks a million! That's exactly what I need.

A piece of string that you measure with a tape measure (the inflexible type) will work just as well I hope.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

Baling twine works better as there is no stretch to it, and you can mark it with a sharpie to get your starting and end point.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

Well I've sure got plenty of that around! Thanks a million! :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

Thanks for sharing Liz. I couldn't quite remember how to get that weight, writing it down in my goat book now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

:thumbup: No problem! I actually have this written on a wall in the barn!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

Thank you. I was trying to work this out today.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Weighing Mini Goats?*

Are you completely sure that's right? :scratch:

When I took measurements and worked it out, my goats came to:

Hope: 54lbs
Rudy: 28lbs
Snowflake: 39lbs
Cowbell: 42lbs

Frankly, I find that really hard to swallow...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

found this, its the same but with a little more direction: 
1. Measure the circumference (heart girth, behind front legs and around the body), making sure to part or compress the wool to ensure accurate measurement (distance C).
2. Measure the length of body (distance A-B, from chest on the side to upper back on same side).
3. Take the values obtained in Steps 1 and 2 and apply the following formula to calculate body weight: Heart girth x heart girth x body length divided by 300 = weight in pounds.

here is a link to direct weights for pygmies http://kinne.net/weights.htm


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Can someone perhaps find a picture showing how much length to measure. I used the first post - "shoulder point to hip point."

I really find it hard to believe they weigh that little, sturdy little things that they are. I think its off perhaps...20lbs. Maybe 30lbs.

Stacy - would the Pygmy chart be fairly accurate for Nigerians? Although even then the weights seem low for the girth measurements I have! Perhaps I am just bad at estimating.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:doh: So sorry Epona!

When measuring length I _meant_ to say from hip point to chest.

I did measuring this way until I got my hanging scale, Heidi, my almost 2 year old pygmy doe "weighed" 40# using the math, on the hanging scale she weighed 43#


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh boy, I do not look forward to dragging mean ol Snowflake onto the stand again. Maybe I can catch her standing still..

:hair:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a weigh tape that shows the inches & how many pounds the goats should be at but apparently I don't do it right because I had numbers off 10 to 20 pounds from what the weights that the scale showed for my nigerians. I thought all you had to do was wrap the weigh tape around the girth firmly & whatever it showed was what they were suppose to weigh. I prefer just using a scale now so I know for sure what they are weighing in at & I don't have to do too much math other than subtracting my own weight from my weight holding the goat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dairy weight tapes only work on large breeds not on nigerians


----------

